# Team Fortress 2 Player models.



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

So, The other day, i downloaded the scout fox skin
But, it looks so damn ugly!
The turquoise in its tail and ears are horrible 
and the hands are not right.

Is they're anyone here with the ability to take away the turquoise.
and change the hand color to something more foxish?

If this isnt in the right place, please let me know and ill repost somewhere else,
and close this one.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2010)

What are you doing to Scout? D:

Also, pixplx.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> What are you doing to Scout? D:
> 
> Also, pixplx.



Look up TF2 fox scout.
heres a link http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/99611


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Look up TF2 fox scout.
> heres a link http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/99611


 
That's not actually that bad. Cute, even.
Don't be hatin', man.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> That's not actually that bad. Cute, even.
> Don't be hatin', man.


 
Im not hating oO
I just dont like the turquoise and the brown paws ><
I think the skin is awesome but some things just dont fit


----------



## Lemoncholic (Dec 11, 2010)

I have this skin and it's not working in my game anymore. It was now then nothing happened and now it doesn't work


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> I have this skin and it's not working in my game anymore. It was now then nothing happened and now it doesn't work


 
Try redownloading it and reinstalling it.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2010)

He could murder my chickens any day. <3


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He could murder my chickens any day. <3


 
What Ey? lol


----------



## Ames (Dec 11, 2010)

Some guy posted his TF2 scout fox skin in this section a while ago.  Try looking for that thread.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Some guy posted his TF2 scout fox skin in this section a while ago.  Try looking for that thread.


 
Will do mate, ill report back if i get anything.


----------



## Ames (Dec 11, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> Will do mate, ill report back if i get anything.


 
Found it.

Here it is.

Edit: Was this the one you were talking about?

Or were you talking about the green one?


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Dec 11, 2010)

You should have downloaded the Heavy bear skin. Iz gewd. But downside is that hats looks weird on him.

http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/66352

also in my opinion, scout should have been a rabbit : E


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 11, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Found it.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> ...



The tail even swings nicely while he's dashing about. :3


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Arroyo Milori said:


> You have downloaed the Heavy bear skin. Iz gewd. But downside is that hats looks weird on him.
> 
> http://www.fpsbanana.com/skins/66352
> 
> also in my opinion, scout should have been a rabbit : E


 
How did you know i downloaded the Heavy Bear skin oO
Rabbit wouldve looked cool


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2010)

I must be the only person who doesn't see the point in downloading furry skins for characters in games, unless it's like, garry's mod or something.


----------



## Flatline (Dec 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't see the point in downloading furry skins for characters in games, unless it's like, garry's mod or something.


 
No, I don't get it either.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't see the point in downloading furry skins for characters in games, unless it's like, garry's mod or something.


 
Ditto.

I mean really? Stop ruining the characters.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2010)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> No, I don't get it either.


 I mean, in a game where it isn't about established characters like garry's mod and you just wanna be an anthro fox or something than ok, go right ahead.

But in a game like TF2 where the characters have established personalities, or like Fallout where it doesn't fit the setting what so ever then I think it's damn stupid.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I mean, in a game where it isn't about established characters like garry's mod and you just wanna be an anthro fox or something than ok, go right ahead.
> 
> But in a game like TF2 where the characters have established personalities, or like Fallout where it doesn't fit the setting what so ever then I think it's damn stupid.


 
My Apologies to start this thread in the first place then.
we've obviously gone of topic.


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> My Apologies to start this thread in the first place then.
> we've obviously gone of topic.


 You don't really need to apologize because I disagreed with what you did. It's your game, do whatever you want with it. I just don't like the idea of doing it.

And it was just some off topic banter for a few posts, not like the entire thread was derailed.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't really need to apologize because I disagreed with what you did. It's your game, do whatever you want with it. I just don't like the idea of doing it.
> 
> And it was just some off topic banter for a few posts, not like the entire thread was derailed.


 
K..


----------



## Mentova (Dec 11, 2010)

Varjo Ritari said:


> K..


 You are a strange man. :|

However to keep this on topic, you can probably edit the textures to turn them to whatever color you wish. I'm not sure how to do it though.


----------



## Varjo Ritari (Dec 11, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You are a strange man. :|


 
Likewise. oO


----------

